# [INSTALL] êtes vous stage 1 2 ou 3 ?

## naerex

Un ptit sondage pour voir les avis sur cette particularité de Gentoo.

Personnellement j'ai toujours installé des gentoo à partir du stage 3. J'avais commencé une stage 1 pour voir et j'avais arreté en cours de route. Je trouve l'utilité assez faible vu qu'avec le temps et les update les packages de base finissent par etre recompilés.

 :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

À ma première install de gentoo j'ai commencé par un stage 1.

Ça m'a permis de m'y mettre vraiment à fond dedans et de comprendre certains mécanismes propres à gentoo. Depuis je ne fais que des install stage 3

pour les même raison que dit naerex

le stage 1 a tout de même un interêt non négligeable pour ceux qui veulent optimiser à fond et/ou tester des otpimisations "critiques".

et puis le stage 1 permet aussi d'installer gentoo sur des systèmes "exotiques" (cpu alpha etc...).

----------

## chrissou

Perso je suis en stage1 pourquoi ce choix c'est très simple :

Je suis fonctionnaire et j'ai donc tout mon temps  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *chrissou wrote:*   

> Perso je suis en stage1 pourquoi ce choix c'est très simple :
> 
> Je suis fonctionnaire et j'ai donc tout mon temps 

 

j'avais pas pensé à ça  :Laughing: 

mais dis moi, tout les fonctionnaires n'ont pas que ça à faire quand même? (installer des stage 1)

quoique ça serait chouette si ils installaient tous des gentoo!  :Rolling Eyes: 

(gentoo plébiscité par le service public français!)

----------

## spider312

Je pense que celui qui installe gentoo, à la base, il est pas préssé, sinon il mettrais une deb/ubuntu ou un truc du genre, donc autant partir sur le bon pied avec toutes les optimisations et donc : stage1 (pas plus dur qu'un stage3, juste que ça laisse le temps de se matter 2 DVD de plus)

Le seul interet que je vois au stage3 c'est les packages binaires pour une installation sans le net, quand au stage2 ... à part quelqu'un qui n'arrievrais pas à bootstrapper ...

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> À ma première install de gentoo j'ai commencé par un stage 1.
> 
> Ça m'a permis de m'y mettre vraiment à fond dedans et de comprendre certains mécanismes propres à gentoo.

 +1 (je dirai même plus certains mécanismes propres à Linux   :Wink:   )

Par contre, ma dernière install a été un stage 1 sur 3. Il y a un howto sur l'un des forum gentoo. Ça permet d'avoir un système opérationnel rapidement et de conserver tout de même l'intérêt du bootstrap (avec un mix des doc d'install, du howto, du support utf8 et d'un livecd reiser4 c'est utile de voir rapidement si on n'a pas sauté un paragraphe important d'une doc).

J'ai donc voté stage1.

Menfin bon, une réinstall, ça n'arrive que quand on change de matos hein !!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Adrien

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-274968-highlight-stage1+nptl.html

Celle-là!!  :Smile: 

Je la mets dans quelle case???  :Shocked: 

 :Arrow:  stage 1Last edited by Adrien on Thu May 19, 2005 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

Exactement !!!

Ou non, plutôt celle-là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319349.html

----------

## papedre

Perso, je prefere un stage 1. 

Une fois, j'ai essayé un stage 3 sur un Pentium III, mais je n'arretais pas d'avoir des problèmes de compil après. Je sais pas exactement d'ou ca venait, mais j'ai recommencé à partir du stage 1, et la plus aucun problème. Finalement, j'avais passé plus de temps à essayé de faire marché correctement mon stage 3, que de lancer un stage 1, le soir pendant que je dors. 

Stage 1 forever !!!

A+

----------

## CryoGen

moi stage 2 ^^

un jour p-e un stage 1 pourquoi pas, mais j'ai pas envie de rinstaller ma gentoo qui fonctionne parfaitement  :Smile:  ou alors ca serai pour passer à la methode qui permet de charger une partie de ses applications en memoire pour gagner  en vitesse de lancement des appli  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## chrissou

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *chrissou wrote:*   Perso je suis en stage1 pourquoi ce choix c'est très simple :
> 
> Je suis fonctionnaire et j'ai donc tout mon temps  
> 
> j'avais pas pensé à ça 
> ...

 

Beh euh franchement je pense que TOUT les fonctionnaires ont le temps pour faire le stage1 ! (enfin bon je veux pas non plus soulever un débat de fond !)

Par contre comme les fonctionnaires sont aussi de gros paresseux il déballe la machine toute neuve avec un windows et il se casse pas la tête pour mettre un linux et encore moins une gentoo ! 

enfin bon  :Wink: 

----------

## nanotux

Perso j'ai essayé le stage 1 et le stage 2. Le seul problème c'est que j'ai essayé de les installer sur un P2 300MHZ avec 128Mo et le temps de compilation était vraiment long. Donc au final je me suis tourné vers le stage 3.  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai fait un stage1 les quelques premieres fois (j'ai installe Gentoo sur BEAUCOUP d'ordis) et ensuite  un "stage 1 sur stage3" comme indique dans le doc, tips & tricks forum.

----------

## Apsforps

Pour moi toujours des stages 3 pour le moment (mais j'ai fais une lfs pour comprendre les mécanismes  :Razz: ). J'avoue ne pas avoir abolument besoin d'un stage 1 puisque la première chose que je fais une fois l'install terminée, c'est mettre nptl, nptlonly dans les USE et emerger un gcc4 donc, un emerge -e system pour recompiler tout  :Razz: ...

----------

## zyprexa

Stage 1, par pur snobisme  :Laughing: 

Enfin il y a de ca, mais c'est surtout que pour une bille comme moi ca permet d'apprendre quelque chose à chaque nouvelle installation.

PS : pas chez moi ... plus chez moi, chez ceux que j'arrive à convertir  :Wink: 

SIC: 

```
formater c'est pour les faibles
```

(l'auteur de cette phrase se reconnaîtra peut-être)

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Exactement !!!
> 
> Ou non, plutôt celle-là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319349.html

 

Précisément!  :Very Happy: 

postcount++

----------

## Enlight

Comme trevoke, mais là je suis en pleine préparations de stage 0 si on peut dire ^_^ (vive grep et les snapshots de portage)

----------

## papedre

Encore une question bete : C'est quoi un stage 0  :Question: 

----------

## zdra

J'ai encore jamais tenté le stage1 j'ai toujours fais un stage 3. Je garde les flags par défaut du liveCD pour athlonXP, donc ça me sert à rien de recompiler le stage puisqu'il est déjà compilé avec ces meme options...

----------

## yoyo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> J'ai encore jamais tenté le stage1 j'ai toujours fais un stage 3. Je garde les flags par défaut du liveCD pour athlonXP, donc ça me sert à rien de recompiler le stage puisqu'il est déjà compilé avec ces meme options...

 Les CFLAGS oui, mais les USEflags (nptl par exemple) ??   :Neutral: 

----------

## zdra

"emerge -uDNav world" et c'est joué  :Wink:  de toutes facons je le fais régulierement donc oui il réemerge qq paquets des stages 1et2 au passage...

----------

## sireyessire

cool, j'ai suivi une autre voie:

j'ai commencé par des installs (gentoo 1.4rc2) en stage 3 sur mes 2 ordis, puis voyant que ça se passait bien au fur à mesure des résinstallations et/ou du changement de matos, j'ai migré définitivement vers des stages 1, ce qui en fait est pas beaucoup plus long: au pire c'est un bootstrap && emerge system donc tu lances ça, tu vas faire autre chose, tu reviens quelques heures après et c'est bon.

donc voté stage 1.

----------

## Enlight

 *papedre wrote:*   

> Encore une question bete : C'est quoi un stage 0 

 

ça veut dire que jje tente une LFS, mais en deviant du man LFS pour retomber sur une gentoo au final.

 *zdra wrote:*   

> J'ai encore jamais tenté le stage1 j'ai toujours fais un stage 3. Je garde les flags par défaut du liveCD pour athlonXP, donc ça me sert à rien de recompiler le stage puisqu'il est déjà compilé avec ces meme options...

 

Oh que non! recomile avec O2, march=athmon-xp et fomit-frame-pointer et tu me diras  :Wink:   (à mon avis le stage3 c'est juste march="")

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *papedre wrote:*   Encore une question bete : C'est quoi un stage 0  
> 
> ça veut dire que jje tente une LFS, mais en deviant du man LFS pour retomber sur une gentoo au final.
> 
>  *zdra wrote:*   J'ai encore jamais tenté le stage1 j'ai toujours fais un stage 3. Je garde les flags par défaut du liveCD pour athlonXP, donc ça me sert à rien de recompiler le stage puisqu'il est déjà compilé avec ces meme options... 
> ...

 

je crois pas il me semble que c'est:

-march= -O3 -pipe au moins

je sais plus pour le fomit-frame-pointer et je me souviens plus si c'est -O2 ou -O3

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *papedre wrote:*   Encore une question bete : C'est quoi un stage 0  
> 
> ça veut dire que jje tente une LFS, mais en deviant du man LFS pour retomber sur une gentoo au final.
> 
>  *zdra wrote:*   J'ai encore jamais tenté le stage1 j'ai toujours fais un stage 3. Je garde les flags par défaut du liveCD pour athlonXP, donc ça me sert à rien de recompiler le stage puisqu'il est déjà compilé avec ces meme options... 
> ...

 

bah en recompilant le système indique, les time emerge -s foo étaient divisé par 3 et les time bc bar par 2...

----------

## blasserre

4 PC -> 5 stage 1 

(1 HDD qui m'a laché, j'ai pas pu résister aux charmes du stage 1)

le 6eme stage 1 est planifié (portable du boulot)

pourquoi ? heu  :Shocked: 

ah oui je sais : c'est parce que je suis fonctionnaire  :Cool: 

----------

## naerex

Eh ben le stage 1 est largement en tête, vos commentaires sont très interessants. Bon mis a part le coup du fonctionaire j'ai eu peur que ça parte en Troll mais apparement mon post sur [KDE 3.4 QT] vous a bien rassasié, heureusement  :Laughing: 

J'ai noté 2 types majeur d'install: la Stage 1 et la Stage 3 + réemerge

chacun y trouve son compte, par contre le stage 2 a vraiment peu de succes. En fait comme le disait  spider312 on peut y trouver un interet si le bootstrap deconne.

Merci

a+  :Cool: 

----------

## zdra

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah oui je sais : c'est parce que je suis fonctionnaire 

 

Ouai donc t'as le temps pour t'amuser puisque tu travaille pas...  :Laughing: 

J'ai une dent contre les fonctionnaires, ça fait 6mois que j'ai pas de carte d'identité ni permis de conduire à cause de leurs incompétances...

Bon oké je sorts --> []

PS: blasserre > ct pas pour toi, mais l'administration belge m'énerve de plus en plus  :Wink: 

----------

## ImMorT4L

J'ai tenté deux stages 1 et que des problèmes de dépendances...

Aparemment, je suis pas le seul depuis quelques jours. Donc, je trouve le Stage 3 plus "sur", c'est un peu ralant un plantage après 5h de compilation  :Confused: 

Puis, pour la différence entre une Stage1 et une Stage3 réémergée, je pense qui a pas photo  :Very Happy: 

Stage3 Win pour moi  :Razz: 

----------

## Ey

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Eh ben le stage 1 est largement en tête, vos commentaires sont très interessants. Bon mis a part le coup du fonctionaire j'ai eu peur que ça parte en Troll mais apparement mon post sur [KDE 3.4 QT] vous a bien rassasié, heureusement 
> 
> J'ai noté 2 types majeur d'install: la Stage 1 et la Stage 3 + réemerge
> 
> chacun y trouve son compte, par contre le stage 2 a vraiment peu de succes. En fait comme le disait  spider312 on peut y trouver un interet si le bootstrap deconne.
> ...

 

Faut dire que la stage2 est plutot déconseillée dans le handbook... donc à priori les gens s'orientent plus vers une 1 ou une 3 selon leur patience/utilitée/autre...

----------

## Monstros

moi, j'ai commencé par un stage 2. Depuis, je ne fais que des stages 3. Parfois, je emerge -e system, parfois pas, ca dépends du temps que j'ai. Quand j'aurai 2 PC, je pourrai tester le stage1 en ayant tout mon temps ;o)

----------

## anigel

@chrissou : merci de te taire au lieu de raconter des âneries pareilles... Dis-toi que si tu peux te permettre de glander, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde. "Service public", ce n'est pas QUE synonyme de "sécurité de l'emploi"... Dedans, il y a aussi service, et certains en sont conscients !

M'énerve, ça... Et après on s'étonne que la fonction publique soit si mal considérée....

Bon, sinon, pour en revenir au sujet : stage3, par manque de temps, mais aussi par préférence. Inutile de passer plusieurs heures pour un résultat identique au bout de quelques "emerge system -u" ?

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> @chrissou : merci de te taire au lieu de raconter des âneries pareilles... Dis-toi que si tu peux te permettre de glander, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde. "Service public", ce n'est pas QUE synonyme de "sécurité de l'emploi"... Dedans, il y a aussi service, et certains en sont conscients !

 HOLA !!!

AMHA, la remarque de chrissou était "2éme degrés inside"® (ou alors c'est un débile profond qui annonce publiquement qu'il ne branle rien et qu'il en est fier) ...

----------

## papedre

Bon, c'est vrai, c'est lourd le truc sur les fonctionnaires.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

C'est completement faux. Par exemple, j'en ai meme vu UN travailler moi ( en plus le 16 Mai  ... Il devait faire du Zèle !!!!  :Wink:   )

A+

----------

## Adrien

 *anigel wrote:*   

> @chrissou : merci de te taire au lieu de raconter des âneries pareilles... Dis-toi que si tu peux te permettre de glander, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde. "Service public", ce n'est pas QUE synonyme de "sécurité de l'emploi"... Dedans, il y a aussi service, et certains en sont conscients !
> 
> M'énerve, ça... Et après on s'étonne que la fonction publique soit si mal considérée....
> 
> Bon, sinon, pour en revenir au sujet : stage3, par manque de temps, mais aussi par préférence. Inutile de passer plusieurs heures pour un résultat identique au bout de quelques "emerge system -u" ?

 

Merci Anigel et +1, ça n'a aucun intérêt de dire la même chose que tout les "braves gens" sans avoir connu de l'intérieur ce que c'est que la fonction publique!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

[troll]

Bah en même temps (pour continuer) le troll moi je tapperais pas sur les fonctionnaires eux-même. Mais plutôt sur le mode de fonctionnement du service publique qui influe sur la manière de travailler des salariés. Et non le contraire.

Il y a certains service où le travail est TRES bien fait, les gens sont courtois etc...

faut arreter de généraliser.

De plus (pour ne pas tomber dans la politique  :Laughing: ) c'est ce genre de critiques peu constructives qui va précipiter la chute du service publique. 

Car l'argument des libéraux c'est de dire "voyez les gens sont mécontents, le service publique ne fait pas son travail, il ne fonctionnepas, alors on le vire. On privatise"

alors qu'on sait très bien que c'est juste une question de réforme du mode de fonctionnement (ok ça se fait pas en un jour) mais que tous évitent d'en parler. (comme c'est bizarre!)

alors arretons de beugler contre le service publique, qui tout de même fait un sacré boulot, et d'ailleurs : aujourd'hui on peu gueuler mais demain quand ça sera privé tout ça ben on pourra plus rien dire sinon payer beaucoup plus cher les services. et la relative égalité qui existe actuellement il n'y en aura plus demain. C'est le portefeuille qui décidera si on a droit ou non à tel ou tel service (santé etc...)

[/troll]

Bon allez revenons à nos moutons et vive gentoo ^^

----------

## zdra

j'ai perdu mon portefeuille il y a 6mois, il me faut donc une nouvelle carte de banque et une nouvelle carte d'identité (electronique en belgique)

Banque=privé: temps=20secondes prix=0

commune=public: temps=6mois (et c pas encore fait) prix=13

CQFD.

----------

## naerex

BON Y AVAIT PAS ECRIS LA POSTE DANS LE SUJET

alors arretez de pourrir le forum avec vos Trolls c'est fatigant  :Evil or Very Mad: 

on s'exprimera dans les urnes bientot  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

[troll]

banque 0? 

tu rigoles o_O

tout est payant dans une banque, le moindre service t'es facturé. Si ils ne te font pas payés la refonte de ta CB c'est parce que tu pais une assurance à côté, et vu le prix de la carte c'est déjà payé trop cher cette assurance. Si tu retires de l'argent dans une autre banque que la tienne trop de fois tu pais. un accès à ton compte par internet? payant. un ptit découvert? payant. un accès par minitel dont on ce sert même pas? payant. un acvcès numéro vert en cas de perte et vol? payant. Bloquer un prélèvement? payant. se faire rambourser suite à préjudice de la banque? payant...etc...

je sais pas où tu as vu que les banques étaient gratuites  :Laughing: 

attends ils forcent même la main de leur client: ils prennent 1000 comptes par exemple, et sans e nprévenir les proprios ils facture un nouveau service bidon (genre 50 cents ou 1 euros). Ben sur les 1000 comptes : 750 proprios vont gueuler qu'ils en veulent pas de ce service. Mais les 250 eutres se sont fait entuber et le pire c'est qu'une fois passé 1 mois (véridic dans beaucoup de grosse banques françaises en tout cas) elles n'ont plus de recours : vu qu'elles se sont pas plaintes il est d'office admis qu'elles ont acceptés ce service alors même qu'aucune proposition n'a été faite!

Bon par contre pour ton problème de carte d'identité je sais pas pourquoi ça traîne comme ça mais ce que je sais c'est que quand j'ai refais faire la mienne ça a pris 20 jours (en France une partite est centralisée à Limoges donc le temps que la demande aille là bas, que ça revienne ça prend quand même quelques jours).

Après bon peut-être ont-ils perdus ta demande? 

un ptit tour à la préfécture avec un shotgun s'impose!  :Wink: 

je te dis c'est pas les salariés qui font que ça traîne, c'est le mode de fonctionnement : les procédures à suivre. C'est ça qu'il faut réformer

(et motiver les troupes à coups de shotgun...non? comment ça c'est pas légal?)

[/troll]

[edit] désolé naerex je le referais plus (eh pourquoi je croises les doigts en disant ça?) [/edit]

----------

## arlequin

Désolé d'être hors-sujet (lol), mais j'opte plus souvent pour du stage3 quand il ne s'agit pas de ma machine...

Par contre, pour ma dernière install, j'ai fait comme Adrien, Trevoke et co. : l'install NPTL stage1/stage3.

Mais c'est plus pour le trip et avoir une install un poil plus expérimentale.

Voilou... j'vous laisse le champs libre pour taper sur les fonctionnaires  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

@ kwenspc: [troll] Ravi de voir que certains ont compris que le mode de fonctionnement y est pour beaucoup [/troll]  :Smile: 

J'aurais beaucoup de choses à dire mais je préfère pas non plus trop abuser du forum.  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

bon ça commence à être fatiguant les trolls à répétition:

encore quand c'est un troll dans le sujet du thread ça peut passer mais là, le coup des fonctionnaires non! Si vous voulez troller politique vous allez voir ailleurs, je suis sûr que vous allez trouver un beau forum : parlons politique .fr où vous pourrez blatter ou défendre les fonctionnaires, la loi contre la copie privée, l'amendement 983 alinea 27 de la loi 983 de 1936 modifiée en 1974.

mais ici ça reste un forum gentoo, alors restons dans le sujet merci.

donc du temps où je faisais du stage 3 j'enchainais après le reboot sur un emerge -e world ce qui revient au stage 1 (à l'époque le --newuse n'existait pas  :Wink: )

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *zdra wrote:*   

> j'ai perdu mon portefeuille il y a 6mois, il me faut donc une nouvelle carte de banque et une nouvelle carte d'identité (electronique en belgique)
> 
> Banque=privé: temps=20secondes prix=0
> 
> commune=public: temps=6mois (et c pas encore fait) prix=13
> ...

 

[MODE "HS" On]D'accord... Mais, qui est fautif d'avoir perdu son portefeuille ??? Imagine si tout le monde perdait son portefeuille et devait redemander des papiers  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ils ont pas que ça à faire dans l'administration... [/mode]

Pour en revenir au sujet...

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à installer un stage 1 ces jours ci ??? Aparemment, il n'y a que des problèmes de dépendances partout... J'en avais résolu 3 et j'ai eu droit à un 4emme, du coup j'ai définitivement abandonné jusqu'à ma prochaine réinstallation (C'est pas Windows donc, ça risque de tenir plus de deux mois  :Laughing:  )

D'autre ont ils eu le problème ??? Je précise que c'est aparemment comme ça depuis seulement 2-3 jours grand maximum... Certainement un package qui fait des siennes  :Sad: 

----------

## Monstros

j'ai installé un stage 3 hier, et quand j'ai voulu faire emerge -e world, ca n'a pas marché. comme quand je m'en suis rendu compte, je n'avais plus le temps, j'ai refait un stage 3 classique sans chercher à savoir pourquoi (si ca se trouve, c'était de ma faute ;o)  )

----------

## colito

bah c'est évident qu'il faut leur réformer massivement la gueule à toutes ces raclures de fonctionnaires...Y'en a marre de les voir glander tout le temps... :Cool: 

Bon, je me lâche vraiment trop sur le strolls moi en ce moment, ça doit être que je fréquente trop de fonctionnaires incompétents chez France Telecom, moi... (ça par contre, c'est du premier degré!)

EDIT: sinon, stage 1 , par pur snobisme moi aussi...par paranoïa un peu aussi je pense...qui a dit masochisme?

----------

## blasserre

ralala, c'te volée de bois vert !

mais bon si y'avais pas des fonctionnaires qui "perdaient du temps"

à tester, à developper et à tenter de mettre en place des solutions libres

GRASS OOo LAMP...

bah une part plus importante de vos impots partiraient chez MS ESRI etc..

d'autant que la perte de temps quand on a deux machines est vraiment minime !

----------

## zdra

 *colito wrote:*   

>  trop de fonctionnaires incompétents chez France Telecom

 

ça va mieux en belgique depuis que belgacom est privatisé  :Cool: 

----------

## papedre

Alors, moi, stage 1 parce que comme je suis pas fonct......, je travaille longtemps la journée, ma machine à donc le temps ( elle aussi ) de compiler un stage 1 pendant toute la journée.

Et meme sur un petit PIII.

Parce que le pire en fait, c'est pas de dire que les fonctionnaires ont le temps, c'est de dire qu'ils font ca pendant leur journée de boulot !!!!!

NB : n'empeche, j'en connais aussi qui installe des Gentoo au boulot dans le privé, donc ......

----------

## colito

rhaaaaa....que c'est beau ce que tu viens de dire Zdra...

je suis pour à 100%...ça les aiderait peut être à redescendre sur terre...Enfin, c'est rien comparé à la SNCF ou la RATP...Eux, ils atteignent vraiment le sublime et quelque part, si je peux me permettre, une certaine forme d'absolu...

(Dsl Anigel si je choque ta sensibilité  :Wink:  )

----------

## papedre

C'est marrant, ce lynchage des fonctionnaires, mais si on se reporte au post suivant : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-264905.html

On se rend compte que plus de 50% des participants de ce forum sont étudiants. 

Ca serait quand meme un comble que des étudiants (donc des personnes qui n'ont pas commencer à travailler), tappent sur les fonctionnaires (qui bossent eux au moins !!!!).

Ok, je  :Arrow: 

----------

## anigel

Merci à tous les bien-pensants de ce forum, qui s'en donnent à coeur joie sur les fonctionnaires, de continuer ici le débat.

Excuses à l'auteur de ce sondage, pour avoir réagi un peu brutalement (mais j'ai quand même répondu au sujet  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## colito

Qu'on se comprenne bien: je n'opère pas un lynchage à vue de tous les fonctionnaires, profession contre laquelle je n'ai d'ailleurs absolument rien. Je reconnais le travail de qualité de certains d'entre eux, les profs par exemple qui eux ont de VRAIES raisons de se plaindre ou de faire grève: c'est à dire pas seulement le plaisir de prendre les usagers en otage pour préserver des privilèges parfaitement scandaleux (la prime de charbon des cheminots pour n'en citer qu'une). 

Je suis seulement objectif envers certaines catégories de fonctionnaires pour qui chercher une raison de faire grève et de ne rien foutre est une occupation quotidienne, soutenus en celà par leurs syndicats réactionnaires. En ce qui concerne ceux de France Telecom notamment, je pense être assez bien placé pour en dire ce que j'en pense dans la mesure où je bosse dans cette boite pour une SSII...Et la plupart de ceux que je côtoie, désolé de le dire, entrent parfaitement dans ce moule, quel que soit le service auxquels ils appartioennent ou la ville dans laquelle ils bossent...Les seuls un tant soit peu motivés et qui d'ailleurs font tourner la boutique sont les cardes supérieurs qui pallient comme ils peuvent à la flemmingite chronique de leurs subalternes.

Et je peux te dire que quand tu es motivé pour faire du bon boulot et bosser vite, c'est particulièrement agaçant  de te retrouver en face d'abrutis et d'épaves qui n'en ont rien à faire, trop occupés qu'ils sont à chercher une raison de rien foutre...

Bon, je m'enflamme un peu, mais je ne suis malheureusement pas très loin de la réalité...

----------

## chrissou

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   @chrissou : merci de te taire au lieu de raconter des âneries pareilles... Dis-toi que si tu peux te permettre de glander, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde. "Service public", ce n'est pas QUE synonyme de "sécurité de l'emploi"... Dedans, il y a aussi service, et certains en sont conscients ! HOLA !!!
> 
> AMHA, la remarque de chrissou était "2éme degrés inside"® (ou alors c'est un débile profond qui annonce publiquement qu'il ne branle rien et qu'il en est fier) ...

 

Merci yoyo, effectivement je suis fonctionnaire et ce que je racontais était a prendre au second degrès comme tu l'as signalé !

Désolé d'avoir lancé l'envenimement de ce topic mais bon au départ j'avais trouvé ca marrant !

@ bon entendeur  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *colito wrote:*   

> En ce qui concerne ceux de France Telecom notamment, je pense être assez bien placé pour en dire ce que j'en pense dans la mesure où je bosse dans cette boite pour une SSII...Et la plupart de ceux que je côtoie, désolé de le dire, entrent parfaitement dans ce moule, quel que soit le service auxquels ils appartioennent ou la ville dans laquelle ils bossent...Les seuls un tant soit peu motivés et qui d'ailleurs font tourner la boutique sont les cardes supérieurs qui pallient comme ils peuvent à la flemmingite chronique de leurs subalternes.
> 
> Et je peux te dire que quand tu es motivé pour faire du bon boulot et bosser vite, c'est particulièrement agaçant  de te retrouver en face d'abrutis et d'épaves qui n'en ont rien à faire, trop occupés qu'ils sont à chercher une raison de rien foutre...
> 
> Bon, je m'enflamme un peu, mais je ne suis malheureusement pas très loin de la réalité...

 

Je suis de FT et j'aimerai bien que tu argumentes un peu plus. Tu peux me joindre sur ma MP, inutile de polluer le forum avec ta vision partielle, partiale et étriquée d'une ex-administration qui emploie 150 000 personnes... Vu que tu bosses pour une SSII et non dans FT, tu n'as pas pu voir les changements opérés depuis une dizaine d'années... C'est une façon élégante de dire que tu ne connais pas assez le milieu, ses nombreuses composantes et son historique pour ouvrir ta gueule de cette façon et de baver sur le compte de personnes qui ont autant de conscience professionnelle que toi et sûrement plus de conscience tout court. Après, que tu soies en relation avec un service improductif ou bancal, c'est un autre problème : il en existe chez nous (et qui nous polluent également l'existence) comme il existe de mauvaises SSII...

A bon entendeur.

----------

## kernelsensei

ehh, molo quand meme ... restons polis ...

----------

## lmarcini

Désolé... Je pense que Colito (dont j'ai reçu un message en MP très courtois et beaucoup plus argumenté que celui auquel j'ai répondu ici) a pris un raccourci moins nuancé que ce qu'il voulait exprimer, ce qui a entraîné cette réponse sans nuance elle non plus...

En  guise de punition, je m'auto-flagelle avec des formulaires B915-658bis et des factures FT et je m'en vais lire 10 fois le thread adéquat, à savoir https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-339626.html

----------

## colito

 :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Bon d'après ce que j'ai pu lire au début certains semblent rencontrer des problèmes avec le stage 1 sur la version actuelle.

vous confirmez?

(je compte tout réinstaller un de ces quatres et mieux vaut pas que ce genre de désagrément m'arrive ^^)

----------

## colito

bah pour ce qui est du stage 1 , j'ai installé une 2005.0 sur p4 (i875p)et athlon 64 (nforce 4), sans problèmes, donc en ce qui concerne mon expéience, tu peux y aller sans soucis...

----------

## titix

Stage 1 ou 2 du pareil au même, alors autant faire un stage 1. Si déjà on réinstalle une gentoo on est pas à 4h près pour un bootstrap.

Par contre un grp je n'ai jamais été tenté par cette méthode, tout l'interêt d'une gentoo réside justement dans le fait qu'il est possible de la contrôler de bout en bout et de l'optimiser selon ses souhaits et pour une architecture qui est la notre.

A bon entendeur  :Wink: 

----------

